# Fat-Friendly Product Resources



## olwen (Jun 14, 2009)

So I thought it would be a good idea to start a thread about where to find the kinds of products that fat folks sometimes need. Like, when you need to clean the tub but you can't reach the corners cause you can't get on your knees and you don't want to stand in a pool of ajax water. I remembered this site was saved in my delicious page: 
www.oversizesolutions.com, but they didn't have one. Luckily Amplestuff.com did! 

Know a site that sells cool fat friendly stuff like this? Add it to this thread!


----------



## olwen (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks to William's thread about it, BrylaneHome now has a plus sized living section.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 28, 2009)

http://www.livingxl.com

http://www.largelivin.com/

http://www.oversizemedical.com/


Not fat-specific but lots of helpful gadgetry: http://www.comforthouse.com/


----------



## olwen (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the contribution.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 28, 2009)

You're welcome. I'm sure I have more bookmarked somewhere. I'll post them as I find them.


----------



## Risible (Jun 30, 2009)

MLadyJ posted about this very helpful bariatric item on the Main Dimensions Board, and I felt it worthwhile to post about here, too (with her permission - thanks, MLadyJ! ).

It is a bariatric transfer turner, basically a very strong device that enables a supersize person (or smaller) to be lifted up after a fall or in an emergency situation. Apparently it was such a big hit at the 2009 Dimensions Bash that the Bash officials have invested in one for future bashes (God forbid it be needed).


----------



## olwen (Jun 30, 2009)

Great find Ris! It's not as expensive as I thought it would be either. Seems like the kind of thing one should keep in the car or in the linen closet.


----------



## MsyMsBBW (Jul 6, 2009)

http://www.maxxdaddy.com/


These are the best folding chair around! 
They do not cut off circulation to the leg area. And they actually do not wobble as you try to get out of them.


----------

